# Rotterdam WorldPortWorldCity



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

Rotterdam, 2nd city of the Netherlands, city of modern architecture, lots of sportevents, best festival city in the world and of course the Port of Rotterdam.


1. Lichtschip & Wijnhaeve


2. Regentessebrug


3. Wijnhaveneiland


4. On the river
[/QUOTE]

5. Zuiderpark


6.


7.
[/QUOTE]

8. Buildings on "De Kop van Zuid"


9. Las Palmas, an old warehouse and now a photomuseum. The yellow bus is the splashtours. The tour is on the road and on the river!


10. Las Palmas. On top of the building is the OVG office, OVG is the developer of the towers Maastoren and "De Rotterdam"


11. The watertaxi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos from Rotterdam, Topaas


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you 

03-07:

12. Arrival MS Rotterdam 6:30am :nuts:


13.


14.


15.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

02-07:

16. Project Cariffiti.


17. Netherlands Architecture Institute


18.


19.


20.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

21. The New Tower for the Erasmus MC


22.


23. Kunsthal


24. View from the ss Rotterdam


25.


26.


27.


28.


29.


30. Chinafestival


31. ss Rotterdam


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it is so different than the rest of the cities in the Netherlands... feels much more like a city in America haha


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice pictures as always!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

looks like a modern place - whats the population? wikipedia says the city is 611,000 or so with a metro of 6.6 million?



> Population (1 October 2010)[1][2]
> - Municipality / City	611,000
> - Density	2,850/km2 (7,381.5/sq mi)
> - Metro	6,659,300
> - Demonym


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably ugliest city center in Europe but same time very different and interesting. Good photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great shots and great modern architecture as well.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

03-07:

32. Arrival of the Ryndam, 7:00 am


33.


34.


35.


29-06:

36. World Port Tournament 2011


37.


38.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wonderful photos,....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

03-07:

39.
ms Rotterdam


40.


41.


42. Euromast


43.


44. ZomerZondagen (Summer Sunday). Music, theatre or just do nothing and enjoy the sun.


45. North Sea Jazz Around Town


46.


47. And take a bath driving around in the Park


----------



## Skyexpress (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

03-07:

48. Scheepvaartkwartier, Atlantic Huis


49.


50. Lloydpier


10-07:

51. Lloydpier


52.


53.


11-07:

54. Wijnhaeve, Blaak 8, Witte Huis


55.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

really nice photos. I like the mixture between old and new architecture in the last pic.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

09-04:

56. Nieuwe Luxortheater


15-06:

57. Arosa


58.


02-07:

59. Erasmusbrug


60.


61. Maastorenflat


62. Watertaxi


63.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

10-07:

64.


65.


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice pictures! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

Cruise Ship "ss Rotterdam" is now a museum, theatre, Conference-centre, Restaurant and Hotel.

02-06;

66.


03-07:

67.


10-07:

68.


69.


70.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

25-06:

71. Industrial Monument: The Haka Building


72.


73.


74.


75.


76.


77.


78.


79.


80.


81. The Europoint Towers


82. Merwede haven, Fruitterminal.


83.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

11-07:

84. Nesselande


85.


86.


87.


88.


89.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic city with some fantastic architecture and these are fantastic photos too!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Thank you 

04-07:

90. Museumpark (OMA/Rem Koolhaas)


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a good concert location  Is it planned for such events?

Nice photo too!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Great city with really cool architecture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

14-08:

European Championship Handball 2011 Women's 19

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice...I like those modern midrises like in photos 86 & 89.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

15-08:

97. Promotion for the European Dressage Championships 2011 


98. Erasmusbrug & Maastoren


99. Wilhelminapier


100. WPC, New Orleans, Montevideo


20-08:

101.


102. Korfball


29-08:

103. Ships on the river


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

The Erasmusbridge, today 15 years old. Happy Birthday!

09-04:

104.


105.


106.


107.


108.


109.


110.


111.


112.


113.


114.


115.


116.


117.


118.


119.


120.


121.


122.


123.


23-04:

124.


125.


126.


03-07:

127.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

03-09:

Tower "New Orleans"

128.


129.


130.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics...:cheers2:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank You 

03-09:

131. Grote Kerkplein


132.


133.


134. Laurenstoren


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Top quality images. Rotterdam looks very interesting. It reminds me of Liverpool, in certain respects.

I, especially, like photo 47 - the children in the mobile baths.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*World Port Days 2011*

02-09:

135. Splash Tours


136. Rijnhaven


137. Wilhelminapier


138. F-18 Catamarans team Race


139.


140.


141.


142.


143.


144.


145.


146.


147.


148.


149.


150.


151.


152.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*Euromast*

01-10:

153.


154.


155.


156.


157.


158.


159.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good shots.


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Wonderful! Keep sharing, man.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love photo 152, particularly - the family at play on the water!

Top quality photos - which show Rotterdam to be a cosmopolitan and attractive city.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

@ pic.155. 
What is the name of that city-district?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Sinterklaas -Saint-Nicolas. Pretty sterotype event for the children. When they where good, Saint-Nicolas will bring them presents but when they where bad, Saint-Nicloas helpers (yes I know the helpers are black, ironic) will give them a punishment.

You should know how those helpers are called btw: Zwarte Piet. Put 'zwarte' in google translate, Piet is just a surname. If you but both in the the translation bar you will get: blame.
Obviously the name dates back from a period when dark skinned people where very rare in the Low countries...


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

19-11:

244. Witte de Withstraat


245.


246.


247.


248. Beukelsweg


249. Europoint


250. Mevlana Moskee


251.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the way you have framed your photographs.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

15-10:

252. Erasmusbrug


253. Kraneschipbrug


254. Leuvehaven


255. Overschie


256. Spaansebrug


257.


19-11:

258. Delftse Poort


259.


260. Spoorbrug Delfshavense Schie


261.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

10-12:

262.


263.


264.


265.


266.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful new photos from Rotterdam...:cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I love rotterdam, the city is so unique and amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous new pictures from Rotterdam.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Rotterdam seems to be a very interesting city... I'd love to go there to check out some of works of dutch arquitects. I really admire the work of OMA and UNStudio.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

15-08:

267. ms Ryndam


268.


269.


270.


271.


272.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

05-12:

273.


274.


275.


276.


277.


278.


279.


280.


281.


----------



## Rodrigo Santoro (Jun 13, 2011)

ik woon in amsterdam en vind rotterdam 100x zo nicer﻿ . amsterdam heeft ook hoge gebouwen maar dan moet je naar Amsterdam zuidas :banana:, veder, alleen maar oude shit huizen.. amsterdam diemen en oost vol met ******s! yeah :lol:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

17-12:

282.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great new pictures. I understand that Rotterdam is one of the biggest ports in the world, in terms of cargo handled?


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ Rotterdam is on the 3th place worldwide.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

17-12:

283.


284.


285.


286.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

17-12:

287.


288.


289.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

02-01-2012:

290. View from the Euromast


291.


292. The Hague from The Euromast


293.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

02-01:

294.


295.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

02-01:

296.


297.


298.


299.


300.


301.


302.


303.


304.


305.


306.


307.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

This city is so ugly and beautiful same time. It looks like big metropolis although it is not that big. :cheers:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

02-01:

308.


309.


310.


311.


312.


313.


314.


315.


316.


317.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Top quality photographs. :cheers:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Wonderful detailed photo's!

I love the shots of the port (02-01) .


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates from Rotterdam....thanks for the pics.:cheers:


----------



## TweedeMan (Jan 2, 2012)

I love picture #310, amazing street vieuw. 

Earlier you said that Rotterdam is worldwide Port #3. I thought it was no.2 after Sjanghaj. So what port am i missing?


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Singapore is nr 2.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

14-01:

318. New School building "Unielocatie Zuiderpark"


319. Rijnhaven & Wilhelminapier


320. Wilhelminapier. In the front a building of the STC-Group: Maritime Simulation Rotterdam.


321. De Rotterdam & Pakhuismeesteren


322.


323. Slaakhuys, an office building in Kralingen. The renovation will start in the near future.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the great updates from the cool city of Rotterdam


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! This is the first time I see this Thread. I appreciate you started this Thread and keeping it alive. These photo's make me really proud of Rotterdam. 
Thank you a thousand times!
:cheers:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

14-01:

324. Las Palmas & New Orleans


325. Blaak


326. Cube House


16-01:

327. 


328. Photo taken on the Erasmusbridge


329. 


330.


331.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates from Rotterdam.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

16-01:

332. Europoint Towers


333.


334.


335.


336. Hudsonplein


337. Le Medi


338.


339. Statendam


340.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

Feyenoord - Ajax 4-2!

29-01:

341.


342.


343.


344.


345.


346.


347.


348.


349.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good result. What was the competition?

What camera/lens do you use? The quality of your pics is great.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Regular competition, Eredivisie. It was the first time in six years we defeated Ajax.

The camera I use is the Sony A580, the latest pics after 1-1-12 the Sony A77 and sometimes ( for example the Feyenoord pictures) the Sony DSC-HX9V. You can also check the exif on flickr to see the cameratype used.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Topaas said:


> ^^Regular competition, Eredivisie. It was the first time in six years we defeated Ajax.
> 
> The camera I use is the Sony A580, the latest pics after 1-1-12 the Sony A77 and sometimes ( for example the Feyenoord pictures) the Sony DSC-HX9V. You can also check the exif on flickr to see the cameratype used.


Thanks. I will check out your Flickr page. :cheers:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

16-01:

350. Maastoren


351. Coolsingel


352. Overschie - Rotterdamse Schie


353.


02-02:

354.


355.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

06-02:

356. Kromme Zandweg


357. Windmill De Zandweg


358.


359. Boergoensevliet


360.


361.


362. Boergoensestraat


363. AVR


364. Brielselaan


365.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

08-02:

View from the Montevideo Tower

366.


367.


368.


369.


370.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Feyenoord is my nr. 1, but i also support Excelsior, for my son Excelsior is nr. 1, and he also supports Feyenoord. We have a season ticket for both teams.

It would have been more easy if we only support the -23 team, because it's a combined team: Jong Feyenoord/Excelsior is Dutch Champion -23

In Rotterdam we also have Sparta. When you support Excelsior or Feyenoord you will never support Sparta. And when you support Sparta you will never support Excelsior or Feyenoord.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*De Rotterdam*

17-05:

1500.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1502.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1503.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1504.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1505.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*ms Rotterdam*

17-05:

1506.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - ms Rotterdam - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1507.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - ms Rotterdam - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1508.

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - ms Rotterdam - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Arseniq33 (Apr 16, 2011)

Topaas said:


> *ms Rotterdam*
> 
> 17-05:
> 
> ...


That is so great, I was on that ship!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rotterdam :cheers:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

The Netherlands - Ghana in Stadium De Kuip

31-05-2014

1509.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1510.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1511.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

1512.

2014-05-31 Max bij Nederland - Ghana - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1513.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

1514.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr

1515.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 20 by Topaas, on Flickr

1516.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 23 by Topaas, on Flickr

1517.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 29 by Topaas, on Flickr

1518.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 30 by Topaas, on Flickr

1519.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 35 by Topaas, on Flickr

1520.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 36 by Topaas, on Flickr

1521.

2014-05-31 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 38 by Topaas, on Flickr

01-06-2014:

The Day After

1522.

2014-06-01 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1523.

2014-06-01 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1524.

2014-06-01 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1525.

2014-06-01 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1526.

2014-06-01 Rotterdam - Nederland - Ghana - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That first photo of the boats in foreground, scrapers in background, is very nice indeed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Rotterdam :cheers:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*Charlois*

1527.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Boergoensestraat by Topaas, on Flickr

1528.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Boergoensevliet - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1529.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Boergoensevliet - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1530.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Boergoensevliet - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1531.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Boergoensevliet - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1532.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Voornsevliet by Topaas, on Flickr

1533. Carnisse 3Hoek 

2013-02-20 Rotterdam - Carnisse 3Hoek - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1534.

2012-11-14 Rotterdam - Carnisse 3Hoek - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1535.

2013-02-20 Rotterdam - Carnisse 3Hoek - 21 by Topaas, on Flickr

1536.

2013-02-20 Rotterdam - Carnisse 3Hoek - 22 by Topaas, on Flickr

1537.

2013-02-20 Rotterdam - Carnisse 3Hoek - 43 by Topaas, on Flickr

1538.

2013-02-20 Rotterdam - Carnisse 3Hoek - 78 by Topaas, on Flickr

1539.

2012-11-05 Rotterdam - Carnisse 3Hoek - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr

1540. Charlotec Hallen

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Charlotec Hallen - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1541.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Charlotec Hallen - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1542.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Race of the Classics 2014 - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1543.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Race of the Classics 2014 - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1544.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Race of the Classics 2014 - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1545.

2014-03-31 Rotterdam - Katendrecht, New Orleans en De Rotterdam by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*Zomerzondagen:*

01-06:

1546. Zomerzondagen (SummerSundays). Children (including my daughter  ) from 7 primary schools give a performance together with the artists Rass Motivated and Neda Boin.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 12 by Topaas, on Flickr

1547.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 19 by Topaas, on Flickr

1548.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 23 by Topaas, on Flickr

1549.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 26 by Topaas, on Flickr

1550.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 36 by Topaas, on Flickr

1551.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 38 by Topaas, on Flickr

1552.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 41 by Topaas, on Flickr

1553.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 61 by Topaas, on Flickr

1554.

2014-06-01 De Clipper - Optreden Zomerzondagen - 68 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

09-06:

*Roparun 2014:*

The Roparun is a relay race of approximately 520 kilometres from Paris and 560 kilometres from Hamburg to Rotterdam, in which people work as a team to give a combined sports performance in order to raise money for people who suffer from cancer. 
A Roparun team consists of a maximum of eight runners, who each run an average of about 65 kilometres, which is well over the distance of a marathon. A team must also have a minimum of two cyclists and a number of people forming a support team. This includes drivers, medics, caterers and road captains. The teams themselves are responsible for filling these roles, and, on average, a team consists of 25 people.
Besides the physical challenge, the team must also make an effort to raise money for the cause. Teams do this by organising various activities. These include bag packing at supermarkets, washing cars, holding collections and looking for sponsors. The team members must also sell Roparun raffle tickets, the proceeds of which go to the charity

1555. Traffic chaos because lot of road closures for the Roparun

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1556. 

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1557.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1558. 

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1559.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1560.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1561.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

1562.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1563.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

1564.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr

1565.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Roparun 2014 - 11 by Topaas, on Flickr

*Kop van Zuid:*

1566.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam by Topaas, on Flickr

1567.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - Maastoren & Wilhelminatoren by Topaas, on Flickr

1568.

2014-06-09 Rotterdam - InHolland, Rijngebouw & Cité by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*De Rotterdam:*

07-06:

1569.

2014-06-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1570.

2014-06-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1571.

2014-06-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1572.

2014-06-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1573.

2014-06-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1574.

2014-06-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always wonderful updates from maybe Holland's best photographer! kay:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*Markthal*

24-05:

1575.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1576.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1577.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1578.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1579.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

1580.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1581.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

1582.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 12 by Topaas, on Flickr

1583.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 14 by Topaas, on Flickr

1584.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 16 by Topaas, on Flickr

1585.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 17 by Topaas, on Flickr

1586.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 18 by Topaas, on Flickr

1587.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 20 by Topaas, on Flickr

1588.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 24 by Topaas, on Flickr

1589.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 27 by Topaas, on Flickr

1590.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 26 by Topaas, on Flickr

1591.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 29 by Topaas, on Flickr

1592.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 31 by Topaas, on Flickr

1593.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 32 by Topaas, on Flickr

1594.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 33 by Topaas, on Flickr

1595.

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Markthal - 34 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! The Markthal looks gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

*Maassilo*

The Maassilo is a former grain storage.

1596.

2013-02-20 Rotterdam - Maassilo by Topaas, on Flickr

1597.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1598.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1599.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - Creative Factory - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1600.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - Creative Factor - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1601.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - Creative Factory - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1602.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1603.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1604.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1605.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1606.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

1607.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1608.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

1609.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - Creative Factory - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1610.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maassilo - Creative Factory - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1611.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maassilo - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1612.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maassilo - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1613.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maassilo - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1614.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maassilo - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1615.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maassilo - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1616.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maassilo - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

1617.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maassilo - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates again, Topaas! kay:


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting all the Rotterdam pictures. Found the gallery interesting and educational!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

1618.

2014-05-10 Rotterdam - Afrikaanderwijk by Topaas, on Flickr

1619.

2014-06-29 Rotterdam - Oranje Hofpleinfontein - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1620.

2014-06-29 Rotterdam - Oranje Hofpleinfontein - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

21-06:

*Maastoren*

1621.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1622.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1623.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1624.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1625.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1626.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1627.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

1628.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1629.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

1630.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr

1631.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maastoren - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1632.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Bloemfonteinbuurt gezien vanaf de Maastoren by Topaas, on Flickr

1633.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Fenixloodsen gezien vanaf de Maastoren by Topaas, on Flickr

1634.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug gezien vanaf de Maastoren by Topaas, on Flickr

1635.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maastoren - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1636.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maastoren - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1637.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maastoren - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1638.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam vanaf de Maastoren by Topaas, on Flickr

1639.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maastoren - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1640.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maastoren - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

1641.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Hefkwartier & De Brug gezien vanaf de Maastoren by Topaas, on Flickr

1642.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - View from Maastoren - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

1643.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Cyclomedia by Topaas, on Flickr

1644.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Toren op Zuid & De Rotterdam by Topaas, on Flickr

1645.

2014-06-21 Rotterdam - Skyline vanaf de Maashaven by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

22-02-2015:

*Bloemhof:*

1878. Stulemeijer I

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Adriaan Pieterstraat by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1879.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Dortsmondstraat - 1 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1880.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Dortsmondstraat - 2 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1881. De Kiefhoek

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Heer Arnoldstraat - 1 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1882.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Heer Arnoldstraat - 2 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1883.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Heer Arnoldstraat - 3 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1884.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Hendrik Idoplein by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1885. 1930 J.J.P. Oud vs 2014 Koolhaas

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Lindtstraat - 1 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1886.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Lindtstraat - 2 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1887.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Oudelandstraat - 1 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1888.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Oudelandstraat - 2 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1889. Stulemeijer

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Oudelandstraat - 3 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1890.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Sandelingstraat by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1891. Koolzaadstraat

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Koolzaadstraat by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1893. Lange Hilleweg

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Lange Hilleweg - 1 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1894. Strevelsweg

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Bloemhof - Strevelsweg by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1895. Zuidwijk, Sporthal Asterlo

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Sporthal Asterlo by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1896. Oud-Charlois

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Boergoensevliet by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1897. Motorstraatgebied

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Jan Ligthartstraat by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1898. Landbouwtoren

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Landbouwtoren by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1899. Maashaven, Katendrecht, Kop Van Zuid

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Maashaven, Katendrecht & Kop van Zuid by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1900. Maashaven Oostzijde

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Maashaven Oostzijde by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1901. Rijnhavenbrug

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Rijnhavenbrug - 1 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1902.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Rijnhavenbrug - 2 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1903.

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Rijnhavenbrug - 3 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1904. Hotel New York

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Rijnhavenbrug & Hotel New York by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1905. New Orleans

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Rijnhavenbrug & New Orleans by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1906. Nieuwe Luxortheater

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Nieuwe Luxortheater by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1907. De lastdrager

2015-02-22 Rotterdam - De Lastdrager by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Inner city working class housing? Quite smart.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

01-03-2015

*Markthal*

1908.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 2 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1909.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 3 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1910.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 5 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1911.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 6 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1912.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 7 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1913.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 8 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1914.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 10 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1915.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 11 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1916.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 14 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1917.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 16 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1918.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 21 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1919.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 19 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1920.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 23 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1921.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 26 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1922.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 27 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1923.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 32 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1924.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 36 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1925.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 39 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1926.

2015-03-01 Rotterdam - Markthal - 40 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wonderful Markthal!


----------



## RotterdamHigh010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, fantastic photos!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

08-07-15:

View from "First Rotterdam"
1927.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 1 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1928.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 4 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1929.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 5 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1930.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 7 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1931.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 9 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1932.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 11 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1933.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 13 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

1934.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 14 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

First Rotterdam

1935.

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - First Rotterdam - 24 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

interesting photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the market is neat and quite impressive, also, I'm very impressed with all those sleek and elegant glass towers.


----------



## Roy Corduroy (Mar 22, 2015)

Topaas said:


> 281.


What is this building please?

Fascinating thread, by the way Topaas :cheers2:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

1936. Adriaan Volker Huis

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Adriaan Volker Huis - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1937.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Podium 0950 by Topaas, on Flickr

1938. Adriaan Janskerk in Oud-IJsselmonde

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Adriaan janskerk vanaf de Van Brienenoordbrug by Topaas, on Flickr

1939. Lombardijen

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Lombardijen by Topaas, on Flickr

1940. Zuidwijk

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Zuidwijk by Topaas, on Flickr

1941. Charlois

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Charlois - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1942.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Charlois - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1943. Waalhaven

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Waalhaven - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1944.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Waalhaven - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1945.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Waalhaven - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1946.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Waalhaven - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1947. Maashaven

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Brielselaan by Topaas, on Flickr

1948. De Kuip

2017-12-24 Rotterdam - De Kuip by Topaas, on Flickr

1949. Haringvliet

2017-12-30 Rotterdam - Haringvliet by Topaas, on Flickr

1950. Kralingen

2017-12-30 Rotterdam - Voorschoterlaan by Topaas, on Flickr

1951. Vuurplaat

2017-12-30 Rotterdam - Vuurplaat by Topaas, on Flickr

1952. Obba

2018-01-03 Rotterdam - Obba by Topaas, on Flickr

1953.

2018-01-03 Rotterdam - Wilhelminapier by Topaas, on Flickr

1954. Marathonbeeld

2018-01-06 Rotterdam - Marathonbeeld by Topaas, on Flickr

1955. Afrikaanderwijk

2018-01-08 Rotterdam - Afrikaanderwijk by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to see you posting again. Crisp, clean photography as usual.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

1956. Van Brienenoordbrug

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Van Brienenoordbrug - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1957.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Van Brienenoordbrug - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1958.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Van Brienenoordbrug - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1959.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Van Brienenoordbrug - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

1960.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Van Brienenoordbrug - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

1961.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - Van Brienenoordbrug - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

1962.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - View from Van Brienenoordbrug - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1963.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - View from Van Brienenoordbrug - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1964.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - View from Van Brienenoordbrug - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1965.

2011-07-10 Rotterdam - View from Van Brienenoordbrug - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

Recent:

10-01-2018

1966.

2018-01-10 Rotterdam - Kop van Zuid by Topaas, on Flickr

1967.

2018-01-10 Rotterdam - Villa Zebra by Topaas, on Flickr

17-1

1968.

2018-01-17 Rotterdam - Boompjes by Topaas, on Flickr

1969.

2018-01-17 Rotterdam - Noordereiland by Topaas, on Flickr

21-1

1970. Woudestein

2018-01-21 Rotterdam - Woudestein by Topaas, on Flickr

1971. Sparta Stadium

2018-01-21 Rotterdam - Het Kasteel by Topaas, on Flickr

24-1

1972.

2018-01-24 Rotterdam - Kop van Zuid by Topaas, on Flickr

28-1

1973. De Kuip

2018-01-28 Rotterdam - De Kuip - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

29-1

1974.


2018-01-29 Rotterdam - Prachtig by Topaas, on Flickr

31-1

1975. De Kuip

2018-01-31 Rotterdam - De Kuip - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1976.

2018-01-31 Rotterdam - De Kuip - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1977.

2018-01-31 Rotterdam - De Kuip - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1978. Maastunnel

2018-01-31 Rotterdam - Maastunnel - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1979.

2018-01-31 Rotterdam - Maastunnel - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1980. ss Rotterdam

2018-01-31 Rotterdam - ss Rotterdam by Topaas, on Flickr

3-2

1981.

2018-02-03 Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug by Topaas, on Flickr

5-2

1982.

2018-02-05 Rotterdam - View from Willemsbrug by Topaas, on Flickr

10-2

1983.

2018-02-10 Rotterdam - Wilhelminaplein - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

13-2

1984.

2018-02-12 Rotterdam - Drijvend Paviljoen by Topaas, on Flickr

1985.

2018-02-12 Rotterdam - Rijnhaven by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Quality images.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

Roger Federer in Rotterdam :cheers:.

10-02:

1986.

2018-02-10 Rotterdam - Wilhelminaplein - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

14-02:

1987.

2018-02-14 Rotterdam - Ahoy ABNAMRO WTT - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1988.

2018-02-14 Rotterdam - Ahoy ABNAMRO WTT - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

1989. Petrus 'Bandenkerk

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Petrus 'Bandenkerk by Topaas, on Flickr

1990. Kralingse Bos

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Hertenkamp Kralingse Bos - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1991.

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Hertenkamp Kralingse Bos - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1992. Koninginnebrug

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Koninginnebrug by Topaas, on Flickr

1993. Oude Haven

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Oude Haven - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1994.

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Oude Haven - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1995.

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Oude Haven - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1996. Zevenhuizerplas

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Zevenhuizerplas - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

1997.

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Zevenhuizerplas - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

1998.

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Zevenhuizerplas - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

1999.

2011-07-11 Rotterdam - Zevenhuizerplas - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

14-02-2018

2000.

2018-02-14 Rotterdam - De Blauwe Verbinding by Topaas, on Flickr

17-02

2001.

2018-02-17 Rotterdam - Noordereiland & De Hef by Topaas, on Flickr

2002.

2018-02-17 Rotterdam - Boompjes by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------

